# Etikettendruck



## DellCapone (12. Nov 2009)

Hallo Forum-Gemeinde.
Folgende Situation: Es wird wöchentlich Etiketten gedruckt. Für jede Person wird eine andere Information auf das Etiketten gedruckt. Es gibt auch Personen, die die gleiche Information auf dem Etikett haben.
Könnte man dieses Problem mit einer kleinen Java-App lösen?
Mein Gedanke wäre:
-Erfassen der Informationen.
-Personen auswählen, die die gleiche Informationen haben oder eine andere Information bekommen sollen.
-Etikettenstreifen drucken.

Bitte um eure Meinungen und Vorschläge.


----------



## javimka (12. Nov 2009)

Klar sollte das gehen.


----------



## DellCapone (12. Nov 2009)

Ich bin nicht so ganz fit in Java. Weiß grad nicht wie ich über Java drucken soll. Weil die Etiketten könnten ja von der Größe von heute auf morgen ändern.


----------



## FArt (12. Nov 2009)

Das könnte man noch besser mit Winword oder OpenOffice realisieren, z.B. so als Seriendruck. Die Daten kommen aus der DB (oder Calc oder was auch immer), die Vorlage für den Druck aus dem Textprogramm... fertig.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (15. Nov 2009)

Eine Möglichkeit ist per Java ein entsprechendes PDF zu generieren mit allen Ettiketen und dann dieses eine PDF ausdrucken.

Hier kann man dann verschiedene Techniken anwenden.


PDF-Libs wie iText
XML-FO

Das Verwenden von PDF ist zwar ein Umweg, den ich aber intuitiver finde als direkt per Java zu drucken.

Eine Lösung mit XML-FO hat den Vorteil, das man ein Template außerhalb von Java definieren kann um es an die variierenden Ettiketten anzupassen.


----------

